# My major tank swap



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

So my wife had my 45 tall as her shrimp/mystery snail tank, and I added some Black Devil (Faunus Ater) snails to it. These are basically 3 inch MTS that don't burrow as much and only breed in brackish water from Thailand. Within the first 24 hours, one of the mystery snails (and of course, my wife's unique one, which was her favorite because she could tell which it was) got major damage from what I can only guess as it falling the 2 foot height of the tank and landing on Dark Shadow, and finally passed away last night. 

Because of this, and the amount of mulm that builds up in the tall tank because it kills my back trying to vacuum it out with the weird substrate, I swapped her tank for my 55. Now the vertical distance is manageable with the light substrate, and the tall tank has black diamond sand.

This is what they looked like before, though I wish I had thought to take a picture that day, because these are all several months old, missing a lot of plants that were since added.



(the red thing was removed before Thanksgiving, to give you how long "several months" is)


The swap took about eight and a half hours to complete. Here is what they looked like right after completion, before livestock was put back in (water was about 45 degrees F, and had to be brought up to at least 75, hence the multiple heaters).





I'll try to get some pictures of everything after I get home of how they look with the fish and invertebrates back in (as well as adding the driftwood and rest of the plants).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice setups! Can't see any of these monster snails you have though....


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Here are the finished products:

My 45 BN's:





My wife's 55 Shrimp:


The offenders for Gizmo >:


All in all, I am happy with the results. I mean, I would have loved it to be moved into an easier-to-view area (like my bedroom), but I like how the tanks turned out, and will like it even more once the plants have a chance to grow in better. *old dude


----------

